# [urxvt] jak zrobić działający transparentny terminal

## kfiaciarka

Witam,

czy ktoś posiada działający konfig dla urxvt aby był on transparentny?

Ja próbuję rózne konfigi, działające u innych osób, ale za nic nie udaj mi się uruchomić ani transparentnego xterma ani urxvt:/

----------

## vermaden

powinno pomoc, dodaj do ~/.Xdefaults a potem xrdb -merge ~/.Xdefaults:

```

urxvt.inheritPixmap: true

urxvt.shading:       50

urxvt.xftAntialias:  true

urxvt.tintColor:     white

```

btw: xterm nie moze byc przezroczysty, zeby nie wiem jak bardzo chcial  :Wink: 

----------

## kfiaciarka

dzieki:) o to mi chodziło :Wink:  tyle że terminal jest przeźroczysty tylko po xrdb -merge ~/.Xdefaults, bez tego jest czarny:/ Jest jakiś sposób na automatyzację?

----------

## Poe

```

urxvt*saveLines:       10000

urxvt*perl-ext-common:      default,mark-urls

urxvt*urlLauncher:      seamonkey

urxvt*geometry:         68x23

urxvt*foreground:      #bbbbbb

urxvt*background:      #000000

urxvt*font:         xft:Courier:weight=medium:size=12

urxvt*boldFont:         xft:Courier:weight=bold:size=12

urxvt*cursorColor:      whitesmoke

urxvt*inheritPixmap:           true

!urxvt*tintColor:      white

urxvt*shading:         80

urxvt*scrollBar:      false

urxvt*tintColor:       white

urxvt*color0:                   black

urxvt*color1:              #ca4b39

urxvt*color2:              #007700

urxvt*color3:                #aaaa00

urxvt*color4:              #005599

urxvt*color5:              #773377

urxvt*color6:              #008888

urxvt*color7:              AntiqueWhite

urxvt*color8:              #444444

urxvt*color9:              #ca4b39

urxvt*color10:             #007700

urxvt*color11:             #DDDD00

urxvt*color12:             #005599

urxvt*color13:             #773377

urxvt*color14:             #00cccc

urxvt*color15:             White

```

moze to Ci pomoze  :Smile:  ja nie musialem nic robic poza wklejeniem tego jako config

----------

## rastman

nie wiem czemu, ale u mnie zaden config nie pomaga.. i tak przezroczystosci nie ma :/

----------

## timor

 *rastman wrote:*   

> nie wiem czemu, ale u mnie zaden config nie pomaga.. i tak przezroczystosci nie ma :/

 U mnie działa z opcjami:

```
#URXVT

urxvt*geometry: 110x35

urxvt*background: rgba:2000/2000/2000/dddd

#urxvt*background: rgba:2000/2000/2000/8888

urxvt*foreground: white

urxvt*depth: 32

urxvt*fading: 40

urxvt*shading: 40

urxvt*inheritPixmap: true

#urxvt*font: -misc-fixed-medium-r-*-*-12-*-*-*-*--iso10646-1

urxvt*font: xft:Terminus:pixelsize=14

urxvt*scrollBar: false

urxvt*saveLines: 30000

urxvt*tintColor: gray
```

Zauważyłem natomiast, że po ustawieniu xorg.conf'a pod compiza nie działa przezroczystość bez compiza (np. pod fluxbox'em). Ciężko mi powiedzieć, jaka dokładnie opcja jest za to odpowiedzialna - nie testowałem tego jakoś szczególnie.

----------

## rastman

dalej nic..

----------

## timor

 *rastman wrote:*   

> dalej nic..

 Wywal z xorg.conf'a takie rzeczy jak:

```

#    Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals"      "true"

#Section "Extensions"

#    Option "Composite" "enable"

#EndSection

```

----------

## sebas86

 *rastman wrote:*   

> dalej nic..

 

Niektóre biurka ładują info z Xresources zamiast Xdefaults, zrób sobie:

```
ln -s .Xdefaults .Xresources
```

 *timor wrote:*   

> Wywal z xorg.conf'a takie rzeczy jak:
> 
> ```
> 
> #    Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals"      "true"
> ...

 

Nie wiem czy urxvt korzysta z przezroczystości tak samo jak np. Tilda ale jeśli tak to powinno działać zarówno z włączonym jak i wyłączonym compsite i ARGBGLXVisuals.

----------

## timor

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

> Nie wiem czy urxvt korzysta z przezroczystości tak samo jak np. Tilda ale jeśli tak to powinno działać zarówno z włączonym jak i wyłączonym compsite i ARGBGLXVisuals.

 U mnie nie działało to razem.

----------

## sebas86

 *timor wrote:*   

> U mnie nie działało to razem.

 

Rzeczywiście, przed chwilą sprawdziłem, urxvt potrafi skorzystać z prawdziwej przezroczystości.  :Smile: 

----------

## rastman

działa. Powiedzcie mi jeszcze tylko, jak zamknac juz otwarta karte?

----------

## szpil

```
urxvt*perl-ext-common:      default,mark-urls

urxvt*urlLauncher:      seamonkey 
```

Działa wam urlLauncher w urxvt? Za nic nie mogę zrobić aktywnych linków. Mój .Xdefaults

```

#### Urxvt ####

urxvt*termName: rxvt

urxvt*loginShell:true

urxvt*inheritPixmap: true

urxvt*tintColor: gray40

urxvt*shading: 90

!urxvt*borderLess: true

urxvt*foreground: White

urxvt*internalBorder: 0

urxvt*background: Black

urxvt*scrollBar: false

urxvt*saveLines: 30000

urxvt*font:-*-fixed-medium-r-*-*-14-*-*-*-*-*-iso8859-2

urxvt*boldFont:-*-fixed-bold-r-*-*-14-*-*-*-*-*-iso8859-2

urxvt*geometry: 90x35

urxvt*perl-ext-common: default,mark-urls

urxvt*urlLauncher: firefox
```

----------

## kfiaciarka

 *rastman wrote:*   

> działa. Powiedzcie mi jeszcze tylko, jak zamknac juz otwarta karte?

 

ctrl+d  :Wink: 

----------

## BeteNoire

Skoro rozstrząsacie konfigurację urxvt to może wiecje jak zrobić, by tabbar był przezroczysty?

----------

## kfiaciarka

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Skoro rozstrząsacie konfigurację urxvt to może wiecje jak zrobić, by tabbar był przezroczysty?

 

tzn zeby nie był na czerwono?

----------

## BeteNoire

Tak, chodzi o tło tabbara, zmieniłem sobie na czarne, ale nie wiem jak zrobić przezroczyste.

----------

## rastman

Mu chodzi o tlo (taki pasek na gorze), a nie o same przyciski. W sumie to samo by mnei interesowalo. Nie rzuca sie w oczy, ale jak juz przeźroczysty, to niech caly  :Wink: 

----------

## v7n

 *szpil wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> urxvt*perl-ext-common:      default,mark-urls
> 
> ...

 

u mnie działa

http://www.wklej.org/txt/3bb7af6439

http://www.wklej.org/txt/d84e9b48f4

----------

## szpil

Niestety nie działa. Gdy uruchamiam nowy terminal z konsoli dostaję taki komunikat

```
urxvt: perl hook 0 evaluation error: Undefined subroutine &Scalar::Util::weaken called at /usr/lib/urxvt/urxvt.pm line 1191.
```

Oto mój perl

```
[D] dev-lang/perl

     Available versions:  5.8.8-r2 {berkdb build debug doc gdbm ithreads perlsuid}

     Installed versions:  5.8.8-r3(18:28:15 14.11.2007)(berkdb gdbm -build -debug -doc -elibc_FreeBSD -ithreads -perlsuid)

     Homepage:            http://www.perl.org/

     Description:         Larry Wall's Practical Extraction and Report Language

```

nie wiem gdzi jeszcze szukać przyczyny

----------

